
The MegaFace Benchmark: 1M Faces for Recognition at Scale [pdf] - techolic
http://megaface.cs.washington.edu/KemelmacherMegaFaceCVPR16.pdf
======
mchahn
A somewhat related story...

I have a problem recognizing faces. I have many times asked who someone is
after seeing them many times before. My wife tells me who different characters
are in a movie since I can't tell them apart.

To me all faces fall into a finite number of categories. There are many people
who look alike so everyone looks like one of a score or two faces.

Years ago (2000) I developed a website called facelink where people posted
photos of themselves and were given short links to put in online discussions.
But I had an ulterior motive. I hoped to mine this database of face images to
try and categorize faces, at least as how I saw them. Unfortunately the site
took off and I was too busy to work on my original goal.

I had only ten's of thousands of faces instead on a million like the database
mentioned in this article. Maybe when I have time I'll try again to categorize
faces using this db.

